# Help Name My Dog



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

IF we get a new puppy after the holiday, and that's a big if, I need help with names for a female dog. If you remember, we've been looking at puggles. They're a cross between a pug and beagle. I'm sure with all of the dog lovers and creative folks around here we can come up with some good ones.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

What did Steve Martin as "The Jerk" call his dog?

Yeah, call your dog that name too.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

What do you mean If ? Once you get to the IF point it's all over, you should be saying "when" now







I did the same thing year and half ago and next thing you know I have little puppy than a year later I have another one both are sisters but a year apart and born on the same day. They are human ops I mean Miniature Schnauzer's. The oldest is Jessie and the youngest is Molly both are black.

Yep a year and a half ago I was saying the same thing IF







Yep the big if. LOL

Good luck enjoy the new puppy. As far as names well that is as hard as naming a baby, just to many!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Mitch there are a ton of websites w/ pet names. Try this one for starters http://www.petnamesworld.com/

What kind of names does your family like, a girls name or a true pet name? Do you want it to have a meaning or just something cute?

Tami


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

campmg said:


> IF we get a new puppy after the holiday, and that's a big if, I need help with names for a female dog. If you remember, we've been looking at puggles. They're a cross between a pug and beagle. I'm sure with all of the dog lovers and creative folks around here we can come up with some good ones.


How about Edna?


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm with N70Q.......You may as well stop saying "IF"....You have already subconsciously admitted to yourself that the dog IS coming. Our time came last October. I was pretty strong until we went to look at the puppies. Max licked me on the face and the rest as they say is history.

I like the name Lola.....don't ask me why, it's just the first one that popped into my head when I read your post. You really need to see the dog first, though.

Sidewinder


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sidewinder said:


> I'm with N70Q.......You may as well stop saying "IF"....You have already subconsciously admitted to yourself that the dog IS coming. Our time came last October. I was pretty strong until we went to look at the puppies. Max licked me on the face and the rest as they say is history.
> 
> I like the name Lola.....don't ask me why, it's just the first one that popped into my head when I read your post. You really need to see the dog first, though.
> 
> Sidewinder


 How about Leila (Eric Clapton's tune.)


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Throw in the towel, campmg, and go get the puppy!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

How about Cheyenne or Misty
Just a thought
I'm sure you will come up with one to fit

Don


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Name for a girl puggle.............
How about Sydney? Either that or Robert......


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

If its a puggle, how about naming it snugles...


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Gilligan?


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I think you have to see the puppy and the name just comes from that. Sometimes you find yourself just calling it something (Baby, muffin, poopie) You never know for sure until you see that face and then something just fits.

Oh, and by the way. The others are right. You are a done deal. Go get the mutt and get it over with.

I hope you enjoy yours as much as I am loving mine. We are leaving for Phoenix in the morning for a week of vacation in Flagstaff, and I was all set to leave her with my son, but every time I imagine myself driving away from her I become a puddle of tears, so guess what? She is all set to fly out with us in the morning! I know I will be having a much better trip with her tucked under my seat.

Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> I think you have to see the puppy and the name just comes from that. Sometimes you find yourself just calling it something (Baby, muffin, poopie) You never know for sure until you see that face and then something just fits.
> 
> Oh, and by the way. The others are right. You are a done deal. Go get the mutt and get it over with.
> 
> Darlene


Darlene,
We don't have the same name for nothing!! You know from us writing back/forth, we found out we had a lot in common. This is EXACTLY what I was going to say........you gotta SEE the dog first!! Each little dog has it's own personality!!
BTW, go get the dog...........I'm fixing to get one, too!! Swore, years ago, I'd never have another one, and I'm going down that faithful aisle with yet another dog.........at least I'm not marrying this one!!














Did I say that??








Darlene


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

As a fan of Harry Potter, given that you are not a witch or warlock (Uh, you're not are you? I wouldn't want to offend), how about Muggles?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Pugly Betty?

Mark


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Gilligan?


I would be partial to PDX_Pug, myself.









Gilligan


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Gilligan said:


> Gilligan?


I would be partial to PDX_Pug, myself.









Gilligan








[/quote]
They could do worse.









I'm thinking Steve sounds nice.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

You have not let me down. As expected, I've received excellent advice. I know what you mean about picking the puppy first and then naming her but I'm afraid my kids would never agree on something then. Did I mention that I have a cat named Twinkles Batman?

I can't quote all the fine responses above but some that deserve mention again are:

Muggles -- Scott, no offense taken. I gave up witchcraft when I started camping. My kids love Harry Potter and think about it -- Muggles the Puggle. It's quite brilliant.

Pugly Betty -- great one Mark. We love that new show and this is very clever.

PDX PUG -- what can I say Doug?

Thanks for all the great help and please keep them coming if you think of new ones. My DW wants more of a dog / pet name so we have to stay away from traditional people names.

Mitch


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

So S*head didn't garner any votes eh?

Humor is almost dead.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Mgonzo2u said:


> So S*head didn't garner any votes eh?
> 
> Humor is almost dead.


After careful consideration, I'm afraid it may have confused my kids.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

campmg said:


> So S*head didn't garner any votes eh?
> 
> Humor is almost dead.


After careful consideration, I'm afraid it may have confused my kids.








[/quote]

ROFLMAO


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I like:

Sierra
Natasha
Nadia
Lizzy
Jasmine call her Jazz
Zoye
Chloe
Sara
Tatyana
Sofia
Emma
Olga
Maggie
Hannah 
Gabbi

Just to name a few.........









Tami


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I had two labs named "Fletch". Great movie and it's too much fun to yell "Fetch Fletch" over and over...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Miss Puggy?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Pugsley?

Bella
Mimi

Don't forget Ginger and MaryAnn!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Since you already have Batman, I guess Robin is too obvious.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

campmg said:


> You have not let me down. As expected, I've received excellent advice. I know what you mean about picking the puppy first and then naming her but I'm afraid my kids would never agree on something then. Did I mention that I have a cat named Twinkles Batman?
> 
> I can't quote all the fine responses above but some that deserve mention again are:
> 
> ...


I really thought Robert may be the one.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

My cousin just brought home a puggle from Vermont this weekend, they seem to love it. At least the DW and kids do. We just got a labradoodle two months ago and her name is daisy, as in daisy doodle. Just remember, what ever the name it;s what your going to be yelling across the lawn just about every day, so be carefull on your selection.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

nynethead said:


> Just remember, what ever the name it;s what your going to be yelling across the lawn just about every day, so be carefull on your selection.


Then I think Mgonzo's suggestion would be perfect! Of course, you may have your kids and the dog running towards you


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I've always liked "Dog." Or "Mutt."

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I had a neighbor who named there dog.....................Emanon

Which is No name backwards


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Just remember, what ever the name it;s what your going to be yelling across the lawn just about every day, so be carefull on your selection.


Then I think Mgonzo's suggestion would be perfect! Of course, you may have your kids and the dog running towards you








[/quote]










Thanks for the laugh.


----------

